# So much more nervous this time!



## Han2275

I am very excited that it has finally become the right time for us to TTC again but I am finding myself so much more anxious than I ever was before. When I was TTC first time round with DI, I felt really positive and had no doubts that I would get pregnant. I am having an FET this time so in theory we are even further down the line with so many stages of TTC already reached but I just have this nagging thought that it won't be so easy this time. Maybe it's because I am that bit older, I don't know, or maybe the problems that we went through with DP TTC have opened my eyes a bit more to how difficult it can be. I occasionally ask myself what I would do if we use up all our frosties and I still don't get pregnant and I can't bare the thought! Our clinic are very positive and feel that there is no reason why I shouldn't be successful with this cycle. I know this will be my last time and I am so excited about being pregnant again as I have felt ready for ages, but I just wish I could go with the flow a bit more like I did before.


----------



## BecsW

Han,
It must be tricky starting this crazy rollercoaster again, I so remember feeling that when we started trying ttc #2. But once we started it was absolutely fine. I also had a distinct feeling about it not being so easy to get pregnant as we had thought before we started trying for Jacob, our eyes were wide open and we certainly didn't expect it to happen easily. But you have 3 frosties which is a fab start, are you having medicated?
Wishing you all the luck in the world, really hoping it works for you on your first attempt,
xxxx


----------



## Han2275

Thanks Becs xx
You know more than any how cruel this TTC journey can be  . I am having a private 10 day scan this evening in our local town here in Ireland. If all is ok then we will fly back to the UK a week after my LH surge. Thankfully MIL on standby to have the boys. Not telling anyone else


----------



## Han2275

Well I am excited to say that my scan results were exactly as they should be at day 10  . I should get my surge in the next couple of days so going to start the pee sticks tomorrow. DP admitted she wishes it was her doing it again. I know how that feels as I was the same when it was her turn, so I hope I can be an understanding girlfriend for her


----------



## Han2275

Well I have now totally confused myself  
For the last 4 months I have been checking for my LH surge with pee sticks every morning. Today was day 12 and I got a -ve this morning. Over the last few months I have become much more aware of my body and I just knew by this evening that my surge had started and I have just peed on another stick and got a +ve. Great news but now I don't know whether I count today or tomorrow as my LH surge day, as if I was sticking to morning tests, I shouldn't really know about it til tomorrow! I am supposed to have FET a week after surge.


----------



## Han2275

Spoke to Embryologist today and FET booked for next wednesday  
MIL booked in for 2 night sleep over and flights booked for us. Getting excited now!
Becs - how far on are you and DW now with your new TTC plans?


----------



## flipper123

Hi, hope you don't mind me popping in, after 3 mc's my DP is about to start trying again with an FET planned for around Oct 8th. She starts DR with Synarel tomorrow. Even though it's not me undergoing the treatment I know what you mean about being more anxious. Complete mixed emotions of excitement that is might work and fear that it might not. I'm also slightly worried that I spend all day on this site and we haven't even started on the drugs yet lol!!! Good luck for your FET next week Han


----------



## Han2275

Hi Flipper,

You guys really deserve some good luck with this next cycle! It makes you realise just how little control we really have over TTC. Since my scan last monday it feels like every day is lasting a week. I am going to be even worse when the embryo has been put back in. I know they will give us an OTD of 2 weeks after but if it hasn't worked then AF will come a lot earlier than that as we have 5 day blasts so transfer is actually on day 19 of my 28 day cycle. I have already got carried away and worked out that I will be about 9 weeks when we next travel to England. Aswell as seeing all my family then, I have a big reunion planned with all my old school friends who of course will wonder why I am not drinking. I have also worked out my due date!!! I have butterflies just writing this LOL!


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han
You're right, I feel like luck has so much to do with it for all of us, fingers crossed for you too. 
It's amazing how quickly your mind races forward, we haven't even had the baseline scan yet and we are already thinking about what it would be like to have a baby by next June!! 
I hope the next couple of weeks pass quickly for you and that you are home and 9 weeks pregnant soon  At least it sounds like you have a lot to look forward to and to distract you in the meantime. My DP is always coming up with new reasons to why she's not drinking lol!


----------



## Han2275

Well here goes everything!!! Just waiting for MIL to come over and then we are off to the airport. So excited now. For some reason I keep visualising the little round embryo being put in with DS2's grinning face on it  . DP likes to joke that Gary Barlow is secretly our sperm donor so she has been playing his music all morning for good luck  .


----------



## BecsW

Good luck for tomorrow!! Will be thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good Luck Han xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Good luck Han , hope everything went smoothly! Fingers crossed now....!


----------



## Han2275

Thanks for your messages  
All went well. Every cell survived the thaw and apparently it was starting to hatch which is a good thing! Had a lovely bit of time just spending time together and arrived home this morning to all our windows cleaned by MIL  . Great to see the boys. Just have to relax and wait now


----------



## Han2275

Only 3 days in and I am on a very quiet night shift and have been googling every pregnancy symptom website available! I told myself I wouldn't be like this. Keep flitting between feelings that it has and hasn't worked.

Flipper - how is DP doing on the down reg drugs?


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han, congrats on being pupo! Glad to hear it went well, shame you are on nights, I do shift work and I hate them!
DP is ok, she had a bad day yesterday, the synarel really kicked in and made her feel really low but she and I both know its just the drugs, todays another day!! Hopefully due AF any day so we can get the baseline scan booked in 
Sleep well, I'm off to work, look forward to hearing your updates


----------



## Han2275

Flipper, what job takes you into the world of shifts? I am a nurse but I only do 2 long days/nights a week so can't complain. Also noticed you are in Essex. Where abouts? I lived just outside Colchester for 7 years - happy times! 
Well yesterday I was convinced I was pregnant and very naughtily have tested this morning and got a BFN  . I know it is far too early so I don't know why I did it but it has now put a downer on the day. I have a friend coming to stay for a couple of nights so I will have to tell her today otherwise she will wonder why I am not knocking back the wine with her  . Yesterday I thought I was starting to get nausea at times and I felt really sick yesterday evening and do again this morning. I was as sick as a pig with DS1 from a few days after my BFP so I guess I am expecting the same. But on the other hand it could be my reflux problems coincidently starting up again as I stopped my medication a few weeks ago in time for the FET. As you can see, I am clearly over thinking EVERYTHING  . I am currently sat watching TV with DS2 who I know TOTALLY needs a poo but has a bit of a fear of doing it on the potty (DS1 was exactly the same). We have the wees totally sussed but he still fusses around with the poos. He's running around farting like a motorbike at the moment saying 'No Poo coming' - ie. IT IS  
I hope DP's AF has arrived.


----------



## flipper123

Ah the days of symptom spotting and the calls of hpts, not looking forward to those so much! I'm a paramedic so do 12 hour shifts days and nights 
I live in Coggeshall so not far from Colchester, only moved here in March, was in Chelmsford before. Are you loving Ireland my DP's family are from Ireland.
AF still hasn't arrived, it's the first cycle that I can recall it taking it's time but hopefully in the next couple of days, might set our baseline scan back a bit as it's meant to be next Tuesday.
Your DS's poo nightmare made me laugh!! Hope the motorbike doesn't backfire 
Take care and keep your mind occupied


----------



## BecsW

Congrats on being PUPO Han!!    That little embie sounds really strong, hang in there little one! 
xxx


----------



## Han2275

Flipper - Coggeshall is lovely! I lived in Brightlingsea for 7 years and we still visit our best friends in Tiptree  . 
BecsW and I were 'chatting' on here for 2 years before we realised we knew each other and she was in the year above me at school  
The poo eventually arrived in the toilet - thank god! And today was the first day I sent him to nursery in pants and he came home in the same clothes  
Well I have been very naughty this afternoon. I have felt increasingly sick since sunday to the point where it actually woke me up last night. So I did a test and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Trying not to get too excited as AF not actually due til friday and I know what a bu##er these chemical pregnancies can be. But I feel sick as a pig and no signs of PMT tears so fingers crossed


----------



## Kezza78

Ooooo fingers crossed Hans!!! Congrates anyway xx


----------



## Starfish78

So pleased for you Han, hope you keep on getting one BFP after another in the next week 

Starfish x


----------



## Han2275

Well I tested again today with a clearblue digital and it came up 3+ weeks pregnant! I only had blast put back a week ago so I hope it didn't split


----------



## flipper123

Wow congratulations Han!!!! Brilliant news  Yes Coggeshall is really nice, took a bit of getting used to after being in Chelmsford, everyone loves knowing everyone's business here lol! Fingers crossed everything keeps going well for you, sounds very reassuring that they will 

At last DP's AF arrived today so got to call the clinic soon and hope for baseline scan next week.


----------



## Starfish78

Congratulations ! That's fantastic


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Congratulation HAN well done xx


----------



## Han2275

flipper123 said:


> Wow congratulations Han!!!! Brilliant news  Yes Coggeshall is really nice, took a bit of getting used to after being in Chelmsford, everyone loves knowing everyone's business here lol!


You want to try living in rural Ireland .
Glad AF has finally arrived - all systems go now 

Thank you to everyone for your congratulations. Oh how different this pregnancy is already to first time round . DP used to lovingly take care of me when I puked or couldn't eat. This time I just get - "here we go again then, I make dinner and you don't want it" . No time for afternoon naps or staying out of the kitchen coz I feel sick. And spend 50% of my time trying to stop DS2 from jumping on my belly! Trying to saviour every bit of it though as I know it will be my last time


----------



## flipper123

Yes Han I can imagine rural Ireland takes it to another level! Hope you manage to barricade your belly from your incoming DS!!! Not long until your official OTD, will you have bloods or just HPT?
Baseline scan is still on Tuesday but they have moved the transfer date from the 8th to the 15th, very annoying and when we asked why they just said they must have made a mistake?!?! 
Can anyone give me an idea of how long they had between the baseline scan and FET?
Thanks


----------



## Han2275

I OFFICIALLY have to do my test tomorrow and then ring them with the result.

With our FETs we just had to do a scan on day 10 of the cycle, then start peeing on ovulation sticks and wait for LH surge. I surged on day 12 so they put our blast back in a week later as it was a 5 day blastocyst.


----------



## flipper123

Well good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you'll be ringing them with the good news


----------



## BecsW

Oh my gosh Han! Jusr seen your news!! That is amazing!   
So pleased for you both! Massive congratulations!
xxx


----------



## Han2275

Cheers Becs  
I know my fears of it not working are now sorted, but I still feel so much more nervous than I did with DS1! I never did this many pregnancy tests before  . I have terrible pelvic pain already, made so much worse last night by a very busy shift on A&E. I am 99% certain it's just normal as I have back problems anyway but I am doing the odd bit of knicker watching  . My nausea comes and goes aswell and I keep having to remind myself that I am actually only JUST preggers and to stop expecting full on sickness, or feel the baby kicking   .

Becs - where are you now with your new TTC plans?


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han
Congrats on your official BFP!!! You must be so excited but understandably still nervous, when do you think you'll have your early scan? 
We have the baseline scan tomorrow, hopefully all is well, DP has always reacted well to the meds so fingers crossed!
Take care of yourself and don't work too hard


----------



## Brighton24

Just joining in to say congrats! 

I am about to start my first cycle in a few weeks, very excited. Am a student nurse and coming to end of final placement. Going to have embryos frozen (all being well) to be put back once I am settled as a newly qualified. We are moving house on the 9th and need to renovate, so very excited though expect it will be a bit of a teeze not to have it put back!


----------



## Han2275

Flipper - I emailed the clinic on sunday and they rang yesterday. It was the same nurse who had put the frostie in and also put DS2 in aswell so great to thank her again. Normally we would have a 7 week scan but we are not back in the UK again until I am about 9 weeks so booked in for a scan on 25th october. I am seeing my GP on wednesday just to get on the midwife books so I may see if they will get me an earlier scan. Maternity care is free in Ireland but not sure how easy it is to get a scan earlier than 12 weeks. Not prepared to pay 150 euro for a private scan just 2 weeks earlier. Good luck for your scan today 

Brighton24 - thanks for your congrats. Where have you got your final placement? Have you got a job lined up? I am at work at the moment. Was supposed to be in ICU but very quiet and they have had to open up emergency beds so I am now on a temporary ward. My duvet is calling my name very loudly!!! You have a busy few months ahead of you!!!


----------



## Han2275

Flipper - how was the scan?


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han
Baseline and bloods were fine today so start the Progynova on Saturday still planning ET w/c 15th Oct so all good so far 
Glad you've got your scan booked, I bet you can't wait! How are the symptoms now?
Good luck Brighton 24


----------



## Han2275

Glad all is on track  . 
I feel ok ta. One good thing is that I now sleep like a baby between my nights as I am usually awake by 12pm  . Hopefully won't get moved tonight and can have a nice quiet night in ICU with a vented patient  . My parents arrive on thursday morning for week. Don't want to tell them yet so DP has already planned to give me lemonade instead of wine and say I'm drinking spritzers


----------



## flipper123

Han I hope you got your night shift with your vented patient, saves making polite chit chat!!!!
The spritzer idea is a good one, DP is always trying to cover her tracks but her dad asked her outright this week off she was back on the meds so it must be fairly obvious! Hope your parents arrive safely and you have a nice week with them, take care of yourself and bump


----------



## Han2275

I got moved again!!!!! To a very busy medical ward. Spent most of the night with a patient with Ca larynx and a trachea, with really bad respiratory problems. Managed to improve his condition by morning so a very satisfying nights work  . Worked with a nurse that was at college with DP years ago so we had a great laugh  

A very sad day yesterday as we had to make the decision to put our beloved westie to sleep  . Both utterly devastated but I know it was the right thing to do as he was 13 and had been very unwell for the last few weeks so it was only a matter of time. We are both trying to find comfort in a new life starting in me as his life comes to an end. 

You have a very tuned in FIL  . I am relying on the fact that my father is oblivious to most things and my mother is 2 prescriptions away from being registered blind! Although I did have my first proper chunder yesterday morning so we will see how secretive I can be  

Take care xx


----------



## flipper123

Han, Glad you managed a good night shift and hope you're parents have arrived safely  So sorry about your westie, it's heartbreaking as he has been a part of all your lives, I hope you are all ok.
Ah, your first proper chunder, a true milestone!!! Congratulations  All joking aside, you must be reassured by it aren't you?
As for us, DP starts Progynova tomorrow, hopefully it will give her a break from the horrible side effects that she suffers with the Synarel spray. Then we are on count down to ET.
Have a lovely weekend, hope the nausea doesn't get too bad xx


----------



## single.mummy

Congratulations on your pregnancy - well done for getting pregnant first time. I hope the sickness is not too bad. I did not get any sickness with DD or DS but suffered with DS2. Are you finished completing your family with 3 or do u still hope for more? I would love another but really had to convince DP to have number 3 so no chance with no. 4. And we are really lucky.


----------



## Han2275

2 Mummies - thanks for your congrats. Re #4 - I think we will get #3 out first  . We still have 2 frosties left but our donor sperm has to be destroyed in 2014. We have always said we will reassess the baby situation after each one, depending on how much they turn our world upside down  .


----------



## single.mummy

Ha, most definately makes sense! They do change life in their own individual little way


----------



## Han2275

DS1 just slotted into our lives . DS2 flipped our world upside down a little bit  . This one is also DP's genes so god knows what we will get


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Han,

Just wanted to pop in and say congrats 

CLP


----------



## flipper123

Hi everyone, how are you all?

DP has been on Progynova for 5 days, next scan is a week tomorrow to confirm lining has thickened for ET on 15th. I think I'm spending way to much time on here! Some days I am really positive and others I wonder why it would work now when it's not worked before. I know a lot of it is related to reading stories on here with either positive or negative outcomes so maybe I should stop!
Sorry to moan, lacking PMA today and we haven't even had ET yet 

xx


----------



## Han2275

Hi Flipper  . I think we all get that like, it's only natural. I asked our nurse at the clinic a question about something to do with treatment. She told me to never google anything about fertility treatment and to stop going on forums coz they will mess with your head  . I can see where she is coming from but I have also got great support and friendship from this site  . Sometimes maybe you need to know your limits and step back a bit. I took myself off ** for a while when DP kept getting BFN's. I found myself getting a bit jealous and obsessive about friends' scan pictures and pregnancy announcements! Hope you have a better day tomorrow xx

My morning sickness has cranked up a notch  . The boys have both had a D&V bug so it's been a rather unpleasant home the last couple of days. Thankfully they are both well again. I remain green round the gills about 16 hours a day


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han
Thanks for your reply, good advice I think! Just a bit low today but like you say I'm sure tomorrow will be better. The nurses at our clinic laughed everytime we had a question that had originated from google or FF! It's difficult but I guess we have to trust them and leave the decisions in their hands.
Wow, it sounds like you've had a rough few days, I'm glad to hear the boys are feeling better, I hope you find a way to manage the morning sickness xx


----------



## welshginge

Han - Huge congrats, so happy for you & I'm very sorry to hear about your doggie. So sad xx


----------



## Han2275

Thanks for all your congratulations  
Had a rather interesting morning trying to get the boys dressed, fed, and into the car inbetween puking my guts up  . All the memories of my first pregnancy have come flooding back! It's going to be a fun first couple of months


----------



## Han2275

Flipper - hope you are having a happier day today


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han, wow the sickness has really kicked in, at least it's all reassuring while you wait for the scan!
I'm ok today thanks, a crappy night shift followed by the neighbours doing DIY all morning and the boiler breaking down so no hot water, has all taken my mind off things!! Argh!!!
One more night shift before a weekend off, I feel some retail therapy coming on and a relaxing weekend with DP as the following weekend will be spent preparing for ET so best make the most of it  
Have you told your family yet? xx


----------



## Han2275

Hope you had a good night shift. I had a very busy one in ICU. Very glad to be in bed! Sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned. Make the most of relaxing, childfree shopping trips. Hopefully that will soon change   . 
I told my parents this week when they were over. Wasn't planning to but I couldn't hide the puking. Not that bothered about sharing the news anyway as my parents aren't my favourite people at the moment. Was a rather stressful visit for a million different reasons that I won't even begin to bore you with  . My 3 sisters are all very excited  .
Spoke to EPU at our hospital and they are going to do a 7 week scan for me  . At least maternity care is one thing that is free in the Irish health system. I do miss the comfort of the NHS. £100 to attend A&E, and £40 to see you GP (even the kids!) doesn't sit too comfortably with me!!


----------



## flipper123

Last night wasn't too bad to be fair so not so grouchy today! WOw it's expensive to see a dr over there, mind you I bet the gp surgeries and A&E are quieter! Bet you can't wait for your scan  not long to wait now
So nice that your sisters are excited for you, I know what you mean about stressful parental visits! My mum is visiting in October but is staying with my brother this time as we will be in the 2ww and can't handle the extra stress! My brother knows so he is covering for us, he even gave me a taliing too yesterday about not testing early, since when did he become an expert?!?! He's got a good point though 
Hope you have a nice weekend


----------



## Han2275

Flipper - love your brother  

Oh believe me, A&E is still busy because the 'Jeremy Kyle' folk get a medical card so all their healthcare is free. We have the usual drunks etc  .

I am feeling very sorry for myself and going to bed in a minute. Really struggling with my sickness now as not just me to look after this time round. Don't like the fact that the boys see me being sick but sometimes we are out an about or Ned follows me to the toilet. Ned tries to cuddle me because he of course associates sick with being poorly  .

Poor Fionn is ill again for the second time this week  . D&V this morning and now raging temps and headaches and swollen glands. I'm just dosing him up regularly and he's in and out of sleep. Poor little dude. 
Have a great weekend xx


----------



## flipper123

Oh Han, sounds like you're having a rough time, hope you're all feeling better soon x


----------



## Han2275

I am glad to say we have a much happier household this week  
Boys fit and well  , I have finished my 2 nights and DP has finished doing 3 so it was fab to be in the same bed last night. We were very rock'n'roll and in bed by 9pm  . We have 3 days off together now  .
Sickness still horrid and never really goes away but I just look at each day as another day closer to really enjoying being pregnant  . We have our scan tomorrow. Excited but a bit apprehensive as when DP had her scan at 6+2 we were told there was no heart beat or foetal pole  . Thankfully they were both visible just a day later  . I will be nearly 7 weeks so baba will be that little bit more developed. 
After much investigation, we have discovered that it won't be a homebirth this time  . They don't have community midwives here. All care is done by your GP or at the maternity clinic. Homebirths are done by private midwives and part funded by the Healthservice. I found a really lovely midwife but she wants an extra 1500 euros which we can't really afford. We already have to pay 250 euro for nuchal fold scan and blood screening in Dublin as they don't do it here due to the abortion laws. There is a really nice MLU at our local hospital so we are going to have a look round it tomorrow. They have a birthing pool and I am keen to know if I could deliver in there or if they are just licenced for women to labour in it.

Flipper - hope you are all shopped out after the weekend  

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi Han,
Glad to hear your boys are better and you have a few days off. Good luck for tomorrow, you must be excited!
DP has her scan tomorrow, hopefully all being well to start clexane and progesterone for FET mon or tues 
Enjoy looking round the labour ward tomorrow, let us know how it all goes x


----------



## Han2275

Flipper - hope the scan went well today. Not long til FET now!

One lovely heart beat seen this morning. I'm measuring 7 weeks so EDD 30th may. All feels very real now!


----------



## welshginge

My little munchkin's due date was 30th May too! He came 6 weeks early in the end, couldn't wait! Hope your feeling well (apart from the sickness). x


----------



## flipper123

Wow Congratulations 
Scan was fine, lining 12.2 (hope thats good!) and transfer set for Tuesday so only a few more days wait before the next wait!!!


----------



## Han2275

Welshginge - I hope this one doesn't come 6 weeks early  . The scan has certainly helped to make it all feel real. Of course we are so excited about having #3 but the sickness does put a little downer on things  . With DS1 I was sick a lot in the morning and evening but managed to really enjoy food over lunchtime. This time round I am not actually sick as much but the constant feeling that I am about to be sick is there 24/7, even at night time. I am really looking forward to enjoying food again one day  . I keep making things I think I fancy and then I can't tolerate eating it  . It's just so bloody annoying! All worth it in the end  

Flipper - Did they not tell you at the clinic that that was good? My lining was 10mm on a day 10 scan for natural FET a week later and that was just right so I would figure your result is great! How many frosties have you got left? Does your clinic defrost just one, or are you having 2 put in? SO exciting


----------



## flipper123

They are happy so we are happy, you always wonder if it could be any better!!! Also persuaded them to allow DP to have 2 crinone a day instead of 1, even had to get clearance from the Clinic Director!! So start the crinone and clexane on Saturday. We have 4 frosties left, 2 frozen as a pair and 2 singles. We are defrosting the singles first as they are the best quality and hoping to have 2 put back. We've never had a problem with the thaw but you never know so Tusday morning will be a nervy time.
Eeeek, getting very excited now 
I hope the nausea subsides soon, when is your next scan? xx


----------



## welshginge

Han - hope your little one stays in til the bitter end lol. Are you finding out the sex?


----------



## Han2275

Flipper - all these drugs sound very complicated! As long as they do the right thing  . Hope you are both keeping busy over the next few days  
We have another scan booked at our clinic in Oxford when we are back in uk on 25th October. I will be 9 weeks then. They don't know we have managed to have this scan today but I will be happy with as many scans as we can get  

Welshginge - I hope this baba doesn't hang on too long. DP went 12 days overdue and then had to be induced. We hadn't had to wait before and I think those 12 days were ten times longer than the 2ww  . 
We won't be finding out the sex. We both agreed that we could have 100 kids (we won't be  ) and we would still never want to find out. There is nothing more amazing than that moment where you see what popped out


----------



## flipper123

We are pupo!! Everything went well and we feel really positive....early days!


----------



## Han2275

That's great news!!!!!! How many did you put back


----------



## flipper123

2 little embies are back where they belong and snuggling in as we speak


----------



## Han2275

Could be twins for you guys then  . What OTD have they given you?


----------



## flipper123

We would be over the moon  otd for bloods is oct 29th, we both have the next couple of weeks off work so trying not to wish our leave away but to be honest it can't come quick enough!!
How are you feeling now, has the sickness eased at all? Not to long until your next scan


----------



## Han2275

Hope you have got lovely things planned for you time off so you don't go  . Will you wait for the blood test or do a sneaky home test  . I have everything crossed for you  

My sickness is totally debilitating at the moment  . I have kept nothing down for the last 2 days and just want to sleep all the time. I slept from 6pm til 6am this morning. DS1 at school and DP has taken DS2 to Nannie's for the day. I am feeling VERY sorry for myself and starting to worry about our trip back to England next week. Don't think a ferry journey will be very pleasant at the moment


----------



## flipper123

Oh dear, sounds like you are having a really tough time with the sickness, fingers crossed it will ease soon. Glad you've got some support for the boys.
We have always ended up testing early and it causes such a rollercoaster so we are adamant not to this time! Remind me of that next week lol!!!


----------



## Han2275

I've just made GP appointment for this afternoon. Can't bare feeling like this anymore!!!


----------



## flipper123

Han I hope your gp is able to offer you something, fingers crossed you'll be able to keep some food down


----------



## TwoBumps

Hiya! (Don't know if you remember me? )
How did you get on at the doctors? I really feel for you, I was exactly the same when expecting Freya - apparently hyper emisis is more common with baby girls (?!) I was off work from week 7 to week 13 of pregnancy as I literally couldn't move without gagging. Even now the theme tune to the Go Compare advert makes me feel sick as it was on daytime TV so much when I was laid up. 
So sorry you're going through it and really hope you manage to get some relief x


----------



## Han2275

Thanks for your replies ladies  
Well my GP was very sympathetic but wouldn't give me a prescription  . I know Stemetil is safe as I have spoken to our pharmacist at work and we used to hand it out like smarties when I worked on a gynae ward. I am just finding myself running out of emotional energy to cope with it and to cope with the boys  . DP is going to work tonight so she is going to get me some Stemetil  . I am getting to the point where I am actually thinking that I won't be able to travel to England next week  . I was sick everyday with DS1 but I got a break from it during the day - nothing like this! Maybe it IS a girl - little madam


----------

